# American Kempo Seattle



## StefanM (Feb 21, 2017)

Does anybody know of there is a school in the Seattle area that teaches traditional American Kempo (Ed Parker lineage) or Chinese Kempo (William Chow), in the Seattle area? Specifically, North Seattle/Lynwood.

I have been searching far and wide and all I have come across was Universal Kempo, which looked to be a Kajukenbo derivarive.

Many Thanks!


----------



## Blindside (Feb 22, 2017)

Alpha Martial Arts is pretty much your only option, they actually have several locations, but the head instructor is based near the UW so I would go to that location first.
Alpha Martial Arts |   Adults Kenpo Karate

Several years Todd Durgan was running something in the Seattle area but now I can't find a contact for it, it looks like he has taught seminars at Alpha Martial arts so there might be a contact there.

I don't think there was anything really north from there.  Years ago there was an IKCA affiliate in Everett.

If you can get over to the Eastside I would recommend the Silkwind Kenpo group, Mark Coleman on this forum would be the best contact for that group.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 23, 2017)

Well it may help your search more if you spell it right. Ed parkers style was American Kenpo not kempo


----------



## Sami Ibrahim (Mar 1, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Does anybody know of there is a school in the Seattle area that teaches traditional American Kempo (Ed Parker lineage) or Chinese Kempo (William Chow), in the Seattle area? Specifically, North Seattle/Lynwood.
> 
> I have been searching far and wide and all I have come across was Universal Kempo, which looked to be a Kajukenbo derivarive.
> 
> Many Thanks!



Federal Way is under 30 minutes from Seattle, Mr. Rainey teaches there. It is an excellent school for learning Ed Parker lineage American Kenpo. It is also my current Kenpo haunt so if you come down we can train together.


----------



## Sami Ibrahim (Mar 1, 2017)

There are three or four Kenpo Schools in the area. You have options.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 1, 2017)

Sami Ibrahim said:


> Federal Way is under 30 minutes from Seattle, r.



At 6am on Sunday. 

But if the OP could get down to Federal Way I would whole heartedly recommend Mr. Rainey.


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 4, 2017)

I am in Covington, have never quit teaching for the last 30 years and likely never will Thanks. But I would recommend someone closer to your location. And good luck!!!


----------



## Steve (Jul 5, 2017)

..


----------

